# Anyone know what cifsoplockd is?

## brianahr

A process named cifsoplockd recently appeared on my machine, which i have never seen before. Theres no man page. Does anyone know what this thing does? Thanks

----------

## nonotme

A quick google shows its to do with CIFS (Common Internet File System). Implements a remote file-system access protocol. Are you running samba, or something similar?

----------

## brianahr

No, i dont have samba, nfs, etc.

----------

## slam_head

Have you mounted a windows share on your gentoo box?

----------

## gnac

Did you ever find out a reason for this?

My wifes pc started running really slowly lately and I noticed cifsoplockd and cifsdnotifyd running on my wifes pc, which are not running on mine.

The setups should be almost identical and she is getting horrendous hdparm throughput.

Also doing a which and whereis on both process cant find them?

----------

## bunder

 *gnac wrote:*   

> Also doing a which and whereis on both process cant find them?

 

how about `find | grep cifs`?

----------

## gnac

Besides stuff in kernel source, eg, /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs, and portage, not much of interest:

(my portage dir is nfs mounted)

```

#find / | grep cifs

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/metadata/cache/dev-java/jcifs-1.1.5

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/Manifest

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/files

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/files/digest-jcifs-1.1.5

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/files/build-xml.patch

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/jcifs-1.1.5.ebuild

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/ChangeLog

/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs/metadata.xml

/var/cache/edb/dep/mnt/nfs_portage/dev-java/jcifs-1.1.5

/var/cache/edb/dep/mnt/nfs_portage/dev-java/jcifs-1.1.5

/var/cache/edb/dep/mnt/nfs_portage/portage/dev-java/jcifs-1.1.5

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/dev-java/jcifs-1.1.5

... /usr/src/linux* results deleted ...

/proc/fs/cifs

/proc/fs/cifs/PacketSigningEnabled

/proc/fs/cifs/NTLMV2Enabled

/proc/fs/cifs/LookupCacheEnabled

/proc/fs/cifs/ExtendedSecurity

/proc/fs/cifs/MultiuserMount

/proc/fs/cifs/LinuxExtensionsEnabled

/proc/fs/cifs/Experimental

/proc/fs/cifs/OplockEnabled

/proc/fs/cifs/traceSMB

/proc/fs/cifs/cifsFYI

/proc/fs/cifs/DebugData
```

And, this is after I removed cifs options from the kernel, installed and rebooted, and I still get:

```
# ps -A |grep cifs

  152 ?        00:00:00 cifsoplockd

  153 ?        00:00:00 cifsdnotifyd

```

But at least now it appears that they are defunct?

----------

